# UK muscle strongest, Mr UK muscle etc etc



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I cant imagine this has not been brought up before but if not then it would be great for UK-muscle to hold a few comps for some of the lads and lasses on here, A miss bikini , Mr uk muscle, Strongest uk muscle ect ect

Some already compete with each other but it would be a great thing to meet like minded people you chat to and some competition !

If this has been suggested i will delete !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Actually a brilliant idea


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Top idea!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I like the idea.

How would you want it to work.. an actual physical event where people attend or, a virtual competition where people post youtube vids of posing, lifts etc.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> I like the idea.
> 
> How would you want it to work.. an actual physical event where people attend or, a virtual competition where people post youtube vids of posing, lifts etc.


Everyones always said "lets meet, Lets have a drink" etc etc

Get somewhere, Middle ground and hold all comps on the day . people who dont compete can watch, Something for everyone. good meeting, Good advertising.

Get some sponsers, Some supps stores, Gym owners !!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tell you what, if UK-M wants to hold a UK-M strongest Man I will gladly host it at my gym.

Central Location too!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Tell you what, if UK-M wants to hold a UK-M strongest Man I will gladly host it at my gym.
> 
> Central Location too!


I did think your gym ! very central !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Tell you what, if UK-M wants to hold a UK-M strongest Man I will gladly host it at my gym.
> 
> Central Location too!


and the bikini class 

the male bodybuilders can fcuk off :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



retro-mental said:


> I did think your gym ! very central !!


did the name give it away


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> and the bikini class
> 
> the male bodybuilders can fcuk off :lol:
> 
> ...


No, I am not that clever !


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I went to the UKBFF qualifier last night in B'ham and am seriously considering competing, due to my height I would mostly likely enter the classic.

I would be up for this as a first experience of contest prep if there was a similiar class in your UK Muscle comp, would be great experience for when I go for a federation comp.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

It would

Bit of fun but get used to the enviroment etc etc and meet people you spend more time talking to than your own family !!!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Going to bump this up. Would be a good laugh I think.


----------

